# Who's best?



## alpheyt (Jul 19, 2010)

Please vote.


----------



## Uminya (Jul 19, 2010)

Who's best...at what? That's a very vague question.

Also, this should probably be in the LotR section of the forum.


----------



## Prince of Cats (Jul 20, 2010)

I say Gandalf

Without Gandalf, the rest would have been relatively idle. It was the constant struggle he put others in that gave them the opportunity to do great things


----------



## Starbrow (Jul 26, 2010)

Aragorn has always been my favorite (see avatar)


----------



## Kyranger (Jul 27, 2010)

I agree with Starbow, Aragorn has always been my favorite ( of those four anyway)


----------



## Bucky (Jul 27, 2010)

Ciryaher said:


> Who's best...at what?



*That was my EXACT thought, lol......

Aragorn is best at king because Gandalf would turn into a Dark Lord if he tried impose his will on others, although Legolas might well have become a great king had his father suffered the same fate in the second War of the Ring as his grandfather had in the first.....

Gimli certainly would build a better wall or Gates of Minas Tirith than Legolas, but Legolas handled the snow much better than the other three. And you couldn't beat him for a lookout with his eyesight. Yet, you couldn't beat Gimli's ability to lop off Orc heads with an axe, lol. 

But, when the wolves were attacking - or the Nazgul, lol - I'd take Gandalf from his record in both The Hobbit & TLOR.

The BIG question is, which one made the best pizza?

*


----------



## HLGStrider (Jul 28, 2010)

> *The BIG question is, which one made the best pizza?
> *



One thing I learned from watching Garfield cartoons as a child is that NO ONE agrees on pizza toppings, so I get the feeling that if you want a good Veggie Lovers pizza Legolas could hook you up, but meat lovers, I'd have to go with Gimli, and Gandalf does cheese well because he is likewise well aged. I can't think of a good pizza related pun involving Rangers or Gondor, but Aragorn would make a smashing good delivery man.


----------



## baragund (Jul 30, 2010)

Well, since Aragorn is the King, nothing but The Works would do for him!


----------



## Turgon (Jul 30, 2010)

Wh... what? Nobody made a Weathertopping joke?

I'm befuddled...


----------



## HLGStrider (Jul 30, 2010)

Cheese and Mushrooms being involved, no one would make pizza as well as a Hobbit, however.


----------



## Confusticated (Aug 30, 2010)

I think an elf could make a good pizza too. Using the best ingredients of course, that the best elf cooks could come up with marvelous taste combinations, and then give you a nice drink after. 

Who's the "best", in a general kind of way its got to be Gandalf.


----------



## alpheyt (May 2, 2011)

ok. let's be more specific. Who is your favourite character out of these four?


----------



## Peeping-Tom (May 3, 2011)

No no no.. You can't come back and spoil your own thread like that... :*D

This had the potential to become the best pizza thread ever... :*up

_*I'd suggest a fourway split, like the four seasons, in that way there's something for everybody.
*_ 

Ohh... and, of those four characters, *Aragorn* would be my favourite. Yay for the King... :*p


Edit : Poor Gimli... feels kinda sorry for him in this poll...


----------

